# FAO Canopus36 re spare wheel



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,

In answer to your question regarding the spare wheel on your Bolero then this link may help

http://www.fiatcamper.com/handling.php

The bar to go onto the winder should be in the jack kit located under the passenger seat. The winder will probably have a small plastic cap on it that you have to remove to fit the bar onto it.

I couldn't reply to your original post as it was in a forum that only certain people can access.


----------

